# rusty enamel cup safe?



## Luke's mama (Sep 29, 2009)

My MIL gave my toddler an enamel cup that her daughter had used in childhood, about 40 years ago. She is big on antiques and "modern things are crap and not as good as the old stuff"...as is DH...ughh. anyway, the cup has a couple of chips out of the enamel on the inside, and the metal under one of these chips is rusted. I am really uncomfortable letting my son drink out of this cup. What do you think? Is it unsafe or ok?


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

Unsafe! I'm totally nostalgic and sentimental, so I'd keep the cup, maybe it could be worked into a nice knick knack shelf or something, but I'd not use it for my child to drink from.


----------



## kittykat2481 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ditto. I'd be more worried about it being painted with lead paint. I'd use it to keep small things in on a shelf, or as a first piggy bank.


----------



## funnygrace (May 24, 2005)

Old enamel can leach lead. Use it for flowers or something else!


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

Lead was my first thought too.

I would keep it and use it as a "tresure holder" (ds uses cups and little containers to hold his rocks, sticks and other fantastic treasures he finds)


----------



## Luke's mama (Sep 29, 2009)

Whoa, mamas, I didn't even think about lead! Thank you so much for your replies and for pointing that out! Time for the cup to be retired from drinking use!


----------

